# 9mm ammo



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

what do you guys like to use as a Concealed Carry rd for your 9mm glock? and why?

115gr
124gr
147gr


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I carry 124gr Hydrashocks, in my XD9SC...

Beacause I got them on sale.

All the modern ammo is the same, and I've tested 147's, 124's, and 115's... Waste of time. They all recoiled the same, and they all shot to the same POI at 7yards.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=14499

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=13167

Look around. Stay awhile. There's a lot of good information. The search function is your friend.

-Jeff-


----------



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

Gold Dot 124+p, it is a very accepted LE round. NYPD proves it's effectiveness in real world applications several times a year (when they actually hit what their shooting at!) They are also easier to find in boxes of 50 than some other rounds.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Speer Gold Dot 124gr +P for me.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

When I have a choice I carry the Speer Gold Dot 124 grain +p round as well. That being said, I would be comfortable with any premium load from the four big ammo companies.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Speer Gold Dot 147gr right now for my XD9SC, but I have Hydrashocks in my .40. If it's a premium brand ammo, and I've made sure my gun will eat it, then I'm not too fussy.


----------



## StatesRights (May 13, 2009)

Magtech Guardian Gold +P 115g jacketed hollow points. 1246 fps, 397 ft-lbs
Pretty good bullet


----------



## TitanCi (Apr 28, 2009)

147 gr Federal Prem. Tactical JHP (P9HST2). For HD not, CC. That's the only thing my local police equip shop sells.


----------



## randyr5 (May 31, 2009)

I have some CorBon+p 90gr JHP that I bought 10+ years ago but never used. How would that be for a SD round? Claims 1500 FPS from a 4" barrel.

Randy


----------



## mikecu (May 22, 2009)

*9*

115 gr Winchester Silver Tip I don't remember why, but, they look cool.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

randyr5 said:


> I have some CorBon+p 90gr JHP that I bought 10+ years ago but never used. How would that be for a SD round? Claims 1500 FPS from a 4" barrel.
> 
> Randy


10+ years ago and 90gr - Ballistic wise that 90gr bullet will have a flat trajectory over a longer distance - overpentration at 1500fps from the barrel, probably - for self defense I prefer to select the middle range of bullet grain in HP to help maintain trajectory, reduce overpenetration, to deliver more energy and increased wound channel upon impact. ln 9mm I select the 124gr and in 40S&W I use the 165gr

If the ammo was stored properly the age should be of no significance - but to be on the safe side, if it were me, I would run a magazine load through just for my own self confidence that they are going to work.


----------



## BigDaveP (May 12, 2009)

viper101 said:


> what do you guys like to use as a Concealed Carry rd for your 9mm glock? and why?
> 
> 115gr
> 124gr
> 147gr


I buy a lot of foreign (MFS Hungary) FMJ 124 grain round nose for practice, but there's a Winchester whose name I can't recall.. black box of 20, I think there's a big X on the box... that's 147g hollow point with serrations to star out the point at impact.. it was about a dollar a round when I bought it, but I have about six boxes and I don't use them for practice. Shot one box for practice just to find out, same results... like the other guy said, felt the same, hit the same spot, not worth practicing with the real deal CC ammo if it makes no real diff in close quarters type practice. I cannot tell the diff between a 124g and a 147g in feel, and it doesn't make holding the target any harder/easier in rapid burst fire. weight difference is probably 15% or so, and who knows what kind of pressure and how fast/slow the powder burns in either one, so too many variables to really compare them. I shoot the Bersa Thunder UC 9, it's all steel and heavier than a Glock so there's less diff in recoil to judge by.


----------



## not_possible (Sep 21, 2007)

BigDaveP said:


> I buy a lot of foreign (MFS Hungary) FMJ 124 grain round nose for practice, but there's a Winchester whose name I can't recall.. black box of 20, I think there's a big X on the box... that's 147g hollow point with serrations to star out the point at impact.. it was about a dollar a round when I bought it, but I have about six boxes and I don't use them for practice. Shot one box for practice just to find out, same results... like the other guy said, felt the same, hit the same spot, not worth practicing with the real deal CC ammo if it makes no real diff in close quarters type practice. I cannot tell the diff between a 124g and a 147g in feel, and it doesn't make holding the target any harder/easier in rapid burst fire. weight difference is probably 15% or so, and who knows what kind of pressure and how fast/slow the powder burns in either one, so too many variables to really compare them. I shoot the Bersa Thunder UC 9, it's all steel and heavier than a Glock so there's less diff in recoil to judge by.


They by any chance Winchester Black Talon's? If so, I wouldn't shoot anymore of them...I'd hold on to it, unless you want to sell me a couple boxes for 30 a piece hah...if that's what you have look on gunbroker and see what they are selling for, you might be surprised. They definately aren't $1 a round anymore.


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

I have been using Cor Bon 115gr. for quite awhile now. They feed thru and eject cleanly.


----------

